# Lets introduce ourselves.....



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

No fake pics

No stealing ones that arent you

This thread is all about posting a pic of yourself so that its nice for people to see who they are talking to!

If you dont want to post a pic, then dont post in the thread!

Its for sharing and it will be nice to see a few faces!!

So go on, bite and bullet, feel the fear and all that!

POST AWAY

As you can see this is me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

C'est moi  Ms seriar$e


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Me on London Eye a while back..


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Recently joined this forum, me a few months back on Holiday.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Me fresh from the shower, ill get a better pic later


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Me fresh from the shower, ill get a better pic later


id have to say that one is pretty good hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

heres two

first one is most recent picture

other one i found trying to find the newest picture... made me laugh:lol:

i had such rage as a kid!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hahahahah that pic is funny, what a cute little one!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

me with long hair










me with short hair now the hair is like that but i am cleanly shaven:lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking huge Con!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well the bottom three quarters of me is <<<

and the top bit:


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Pretty old photo before I start training. But its me.


----------



## dancemag (Dec 6, 2007)

lol just realised MrdaveyK looks soooo much like Edward Norton in that picture!!

this is me:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

yummymummy79 said:


> Well the bottom three quarters of me is <<<
> 
> and the top bit:


oh my god u look just like my sister oh god:cool:

will put a pic of me soon but i am at me cousins and ma cousins sez look like her too... i dont fancy posting a pic of me beer belly so me face will have to do >D


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

.









*hopes that works

those are trees behind me, not devil horns on mah head


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope this works...

done...

off season and greedy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

musc said:


> Hope this works...
> 
> done...
> 
> off season and greedy!


What a handsome guy you are Ben  you have deffinately woke me up this mornin.........

reps to Miss BC for this thread

Lin x


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks alot... personally i prefer the face a bit leaner but we can't have it all when we're on carb overload!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

musc said:


> Thanks alot... personally i prefer the face a bit leaner but we can't have it all when we're on carb overload!!


Nope you look mighty fine :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

as u can tell i hate my pic being taken :confused1:

this is me first thing having just woke up lol


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I've always had me in my avvy but here's another you might not have seen!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is me and my boy, makes a change putting up a pic with my clothes on


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

This is me about 3-4 months ago,got a little more body fat now summers over tho :whistling:


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

on my sons birthday earlier this year,he's thomas the tank engine crazy so took him to go on some steam trains.

(we'll see how long i leave this pic up???)


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Well I've always had me in my avvy but here's another you might not have seen!
> 
> View attachment 16723


looking nice:wink: :whistling:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

heres me


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> as u can tell i hate my pic being taken :confused1:
> 
> this is me first thing having just woke up lol


look at that nice tanned chest peeking through reooooowwwww


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> look at that nice tanned chest peeking through reooooowwwww


ha ha thanks miss BC .. i was hoping the chest would attract attention away from my face lol :laugh:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> ha ha thanks miss BC .. i was hoping the chest would attract attention away from my face lol :laugh:


Think they both deserve the same amount of attention! :innocent:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> Think they both deserve the same amount of attention! :innocent:


thanks again ...... unless the next line of your statement is "they both deserve very little attention" lol ....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> Think they both deserve the same amount of attention! :innocent:


agreed hahahaha :tongue:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> agreed hahahaha :tongue:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> agreed hahahaha :tongue:


I also agree! :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I also agree! :whistling:


tehehehe, there def are some very nice/hot/tanned/FIT men on here!!

Im impressed and rep myself for making this thread too hahahahahah


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Me


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

dunno how it ended up so small!!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

The wife and me.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

damn there are some hot girls on this site

*jiggles


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Me three years ago... My wife is the artist...


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Moi on the left.

(2 months after my cruciate op so yes,i am a chunky monkey)


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Me in Turkey this year posing for my wife but just wishing she would hurry up and take the picture so i could go to the loo :lol:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is me in May just before my leavers doo.










Heres one playing rugby about 10 month ago.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Me and a nice pussy.

Before I started out, not that there's much difference now like.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry people, I have no idea why that ended up so big.

I'm such a muppet with computers.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i liek the fact that people are posting in here pictures as if they are new and they are infact in their avatars 

heres me, a few people have me on their facebooks and trust me this is the best picture going, they will vouch that

removed due to being too sexy for my shirt

greekgodess - cue the ceasing of the good looking people


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

ok Dave here is one you wont have seen..........me aged 17:laugh:


----------



## dancemag (Dec 6, 2007)

ROFL Lin...

ello ello ello, what going on 'ere then???????


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

nice cardie


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

aw no just broke camara


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

devo'd

i really am


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

PMSL @ Lin that picture tells a 1000 words:laugh:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I rarely post on here any more, but any excuse to show a semi naked picture 

This is me (on the right) after finishing the Norwich Triathlon


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

didnt realise we were allowed to post more than one!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> ok then here is one that isnt my avvy


very nice! 

another of me


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> very nice!
> 
> another of me


wow hahahaha :blush: your not so bad yourself!!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, here go's!!!




























Me on holiday in the summer in Marbella!! The last picture is a warning to kids why you shouldn't drink too musc!!! :beer:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Bollox, there ment to be different before anyone says anything!!!!!!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Me afew months ago.



Me 2 months ago.



Me n me gay luver Curt.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

haha fitness first sucks


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

There we go!!!








Me on the left! I'm not gay, he my best mate!!!!








Kids, why you shouldn't drink too much!!! :beer:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rosko you are a computer mong, you really are


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

MXD said:


> Me n me gay luver Curt.


 Ah Curt the fella who has made pluk a pain to read through:rolleyes:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

haha yep


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok I can't copy and paste a picture into here so how do i do it:stupid:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Con said:


> PMSL @ Lin that picture tells a 1000 words:laugh:


I don't know what you mean Con :whistling: give me a clue haha.............


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow @ Makaveli and Musc, that's the kind of physique I'd be aiming for! Reps coming your way.

This is my ugly mug:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lin said:


> I don't know what you mean Con :whistling: give me a clue haha.............


lmao! have you got a shaven head?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

davetherave said:


> rosko you are a computer mong, you really are


hahahaha harsh but fair


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> lmao! have you got a shaven head?


Yes I used to be a skinhead then I became a punk with a 2ft cerise pink mohican :whistling: ....now I'm just normal:thumb:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

steelicarus: "cool hair style. ive had blond, red, and pink...next i want midnight blue "

*sorry, posted on gregs computer didnt log him out


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lin said:


> now I'm just normal:thumb:


Define "normal"... :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

sorry - wrong post


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Define "normal"... :whistling:


On the outside I look like an upstanding level headed mother of 2 'normal to society' on the inside is a ............................................let you fill in the missing words :whistling:

Lin x


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Raving

Monster

Loony

Sex

Maniac

BBer

Nun

Any of the above?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Raving
> 
> *Monster*
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: you know me quite well, reps sweetie :tongue:

Lin x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> very nice!
> 
> another of me


ok im just reposting this so i dont have to go back 3 pages to look at it again!! :devil2:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i am shocked by the attitude of some of the females on here today

shocked so much that my mouth is still ajar

im only joking, its good


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i am shocked by the attitude of some of the females on here today
> 
> shocked so much that my mouth is still ajar
> 
> im only joking, its good


Shocked you davey-boy :laugh:

Lin ( nun in progress)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Lin said:


> ( nun in progress)


me tooo


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

MissBC said:


> me tooo


Haha sh1te int it, think I may start batting for the other side men are far too complex :whistling:

Nunlin x


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lin, that'd get some of this lot more interested....


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Lin, that'd get some of this lot more interested....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ....Like I've said before sweetie I have resigned myself to becoming old rockin like a loon with the light of, with my hips crackin, and drool dribblin down my chin on my own :thumb:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

lol me in thailand with hair braided and the effect when i took them out :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

geeby112 said:


> lol me in thailand with hair braided and the effect when i took them out :thumb:


something your not telling us "Geeby"


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

lol captain hero shhhh. im keeping it under cover new single out soon :thumb:


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

MissBC said:


> ok im just reposting this so i dont have to go back 3 pages to look at it again!! :devil2:


haha :lol: ...MissBC I think we should start a Makaveli fan club :laugh:


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> lol me in thailand with hair braided and the effect when i took them out :thumb:


You remind me of Jay Sean


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Girl4 said:


> haha :lol: ...MissBC I think we should start a Makaveli fan club :laugh:


na he may get a big head hahahaha :tongue: we can just quietly admire in silence!!


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

This is me messin about with my sis on the last night of our hols...after putting loads of weight on eating crap :whistling: lol

Had to cut her off it or she will kill me  haha


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

MissBC said:


> na he may get a big head hahahaha :tongue: we can just quietly admire in silence!!


Ohh wheres the fun in that :laugh:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

There definitely are some hot guys n gals on here, keep em coming!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

heres another without wifey


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> There definitely are some hot guys n gals on here, keep em coming!


and some equally hot girls x :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Girl4 said:


> This is me messin about with my sis on the last night of our hols...after putting loads of weight on eating crap :whistling: lol
> 
> Had to cut her off it or she will kill me  haha


Nice, erm, glutes!:laugh:


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> and some equally hot girls x :laugh:


 oh to true


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

you thrown the razors away since the britan now,shaun ha,before you say it no i dont no how to put pics on, but i no a man that can help.

ill be back.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> The real me......


too much


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Liam said:


> too much


i was going to say the same thing but.......................... :cool2:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Liam said:


> too much


I agree haha


----------



## perryhogan (Jul 18, 2008)

on left in both pics


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> too much


Does anyone know how to hide from the photos The Greek woman insists on putting up?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> lol me in thailand with hair braided and the effect when i took them out :thumb:


 who sure you're not a wham body double !!!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Does anyone know how to hide from the photos The Greek woman insists on putting up?


if you find out let me know.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> if you find out let me know.


User CP - Edit Ignore List


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Just dont look boys or find something more interesting to look at instead!

B


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> User CP - Edit Ignore List


 :beer:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> Just dont look boys or find something more interesting to look at instead!
> 
> B


Ahhh Miss B Cups... Or is it Miss Boobie Cleavage... :whistling:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Liam said:


> :beer:


It worked nicely. Sweet. My eyes are now safe.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i feel like last night when i was out and a lad in his thirties was getting off with a woman in her late 50's

i felt dirty as i got images i did not want

i now have the image constantly burnt on my brain, it will be there when i close my eyes

anyway, cheers for the pic greekgoddess


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Ahhh Miss B Cups... Or is it Miss Boobie Cleavage... :whistling:


hahahaha def not a B cup babe! :tongue:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Its my initials actaully!


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Baby on the left is squinting cos she didnt like the flash


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ooh didnt we have a really heart wrenching thread the other day about taking the mick out of people esp female bodybuilders???


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Kezz said:


> ooh didnt we have a really heart wrenching thread the other day about taking the mick out of people esp female bodybuilders???


Now you've had "the op" can we still take the mick out of you Kezz :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Kezz said:


> ooh didnt we have a really heart wrenching thread the other day about taking the mick out of people esp female bodybuilders???


yea but her pic is a tad to much on the sexual/dominatrix/dont wanna see and shouldnt show in public nature!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah but i can take it......... please please i can take it


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

MissBC said:


> yea but her pic is a tad to much on the sexual/dominatrix/dont wanna see and shouldnt show in public nature!


 its ok in my book, sex is ace whatever your age is


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> hahahaha def not a B cup babe! :tongue:


I can not think of a reply which isn't licentious...

P.S. Please can you book me in for another Physio session? Ta


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ok if i dressed up in a leather skirt, gimp mask and a thong you would be offended, oh and a cat o nine tails


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Now you've had "the op" can we still take the mick out of you Kezz :thumb:


ROFL

gotta spread the love before chuck you some reps


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Liam dont be so cheeky or i will be spreading the love too!!!! LOL


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

This is me enjoying the veiw from the peak of Grisedale Pike in the Lake District. Beautiful summer this year!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Kezz said:


> ok if i dressed up in a leather skirt, gimp mask and a thong you would be offended, oh and a cat o nine tails


hahahahahaha! do it for the calendar!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TH&S said:


> I can not think of a reply which isn't licentious...
> 
> P.S. Please can you book me in for another Physio session? Ta


another, when was the first?? where you that quick!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> yea but her pic is a tad to much on the sexual/dominatrix/dont wanna see and shouldnt show in public nature!


I'm sure she's a nice person (with her clothes on, and when the vicar, her mother, and a 6 year old child are all in the room and listening to gardening hour on the radio...) but those were the kind of "specialist photos" (50+ house wives...) in lingerie I had always avoided and never sought out.

Really if you want to post those kind of photos up at least warn people of your intention.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Kezz said:


> ok if i dressed up in a leather skirt, gimp mask and a thong you would be offended, oh and a cat o nine tails


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww PLEASE DONT


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> another, when was the first?? where you that quick!


I'm like the SAS... In and out before you know it... :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> hahahahahaha! do it for the calendar!


mmmmmmmmmmmmm calender i will buy one thats for sure BUT NOT IF THERE IS LEATHER OR WHIPS OR GIMP MASKS IN THERE!!

Only half naked hot men allowed!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TH&S said:


> I'm like the SAS... In and out before you know it... :whistling:


i wouldnt be so quick as to admit that!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

MissBC said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww PLEASE DONT


 too late your gonna get it............. full glory hahahaha


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i can do half naked but to get me hot i will need an all expenses paid trip to africa


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Moi

One at the bottom from contest.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Kezz said:


> *too late your gonna get it............. full glory* hahahaha


You need to shout "surprise" before hand just in case it gets to court Kezz... :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Moi


 nah rubbish, you need some fetish gear on  :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> You need to shout "surprise" before hand just in case it gets to court Kezz... :lol:


 LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> i wouldnt be so quick as to admit that!!


Bragging about sexual prowess / appendage length on the internet is about as gay as a hand bag full of rainbows (Long live Wogihao and his quotes... :whistling: )

My previous comment stands ... :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ok one of me at my last show, and one of me hammered at a work party! :rockon:

i'm 25, been training since i was 18, and I work in media sales.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Moi


jeezus looking awesome well done!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> ok one of me at my last show, and one of me hammered at a work party! :rockon:
> 
> i'm 25, been training since i was 18, and I work in media sales.


looking good :drool: as im sure ive mentioned before!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Kezz said:


> nah rubbish, you need some fetish gear on  :thumb:


 

It was before i stripped fully naked mate...

The fetish gear is in the kiosk of the basement gym behind me :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Kezz said:


> ok if i dressed up in a leather skirt, gimp mask and a thong you would be offended, oh and a cat o nine tails


Go on, I dare ya (PMs can be sent to spare the poor innocents on the board lol :laugh: )

Well, this thread has cheered me up on a dreary Monday - some real hot totty on here :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Girl4 huh jay sean?hahaha


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

davetherave said:


> rosko you are a computer mong, you really are


Tell me about it!! I swear they were just on the screen!! Fu(k it, i'm giving up!!! :cursing:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Me in my avatar

Then me at work with Uber Slut Hor Gridlock from here who seems to have vanished recently and of course site Owner Lorian who has a pasty for a face.

Then me doing Butler slut duty at my mates GF's salon. INterestingly I have had more bender friend ad requests with the butler pic than any other on facebook. I only accepted DMC's though cos he's my UKM official gay friend.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

caught off guard at a gig, I cropped out the wierd gurner face the girl next to me was pulling!


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Girl4 huh jay sean?hahaha


Yea you remind me of him 

Only difference is he looks about 10 stone wet through and you of course don't


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

adrian said:


> you thrown the razors away since the britan now,shaun ha,before you say it no i dont no how to put pics on, but i no a man that can help.
> 
> ill be back.


mate your just trying to swell the numbers of your female fan club even more by putting your pic on here :laugh:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Me!

Couple of years ago, after training (sweat everywhere, sorry), also bit 'off-season'.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Errr taken by some random with me totally unaware in the gym:lol:

good few months ago


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Does anyone know how to hide from the photos The Greek woman insists on putting up?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Errr taken by some random with me totally unaware in the gym:lol:
> 
> good few months ago


Good pic.

Brings out your gayness well.

I had a little stir just looking at it.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Good pic.
> 
> Brings out your gayness well.
> 
> I had a little stir just looking at it.


I have more in my "muscle worship" folder.

Usually reserved for "paying guests"

However will fire over a sample few for the "gayness" test:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've kept my t shirt on as it was cold:whistling: sorry i didnt know how to make the photo smaller:confused1: Dont forget Im an early 60's child


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

these are from 2007 ,bulked and lean,bring back the fat face.

the bottom one is for you shaun ha ha.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Lookin good mate


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Me last year..... (Not the best but cant find any better ones on ym pc at the moment)










and for good measure..(one of my favourite photos)

Me at Silverstone..


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Errr taken by some random with me totally unaware in the gym:lol:
> 
> good few months ago


****ing hell mate good for a natty:laugh:  you look bigger there than your avatar!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> ****ing hell mate good for a natty:laugh:  you look bigger there than your avatar!


Cheers mate

Its all about diet and dedication:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

crap dude, thats amazing as a natty!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> crap dude, thats amazing as a natty!


I think he is joking mate :laugh:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

meh

am i joking?

*confused and dizzy


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> I think he is joking mate :laugh:


Oi shut it! lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> meh
> 
> am i joking?
> 
> *confused and dizzy


 :confused1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Oi shut it! lol


 :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Errr taken by some random with me totally unaware in the gym:lol:
> 
> good few months ago


 Nice build, if you ever get on any roids you will just blow up:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> Nice build, if you ever get on any roids you will just blow up:thumb:


Thanks mate, coming from a fellow natty means a lot:thumbup1:

Nah that path for me is not an option im afraid... Have heard too many horror stories, small penis, arms blowing up, liver falling out of ar5e etc etc.

Will stick to my whey protein isolate thanyouverymuch


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Thanks mate, coming from a fellow natty means a lot:thumbup1:
> 
> Nah that path for me is not an option im afraid... Have heard too many horror stories, small penis, arms blowing up, liver falling out of ar5e etc etc.
> 
> Will stick to my whey protein isolate thanyouverymuch


Common, dont lie..............you must be using creatine aswell


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Thanks mate, coming from a fellow natty means a lot:thumbup1:
> 
> Nah that path for me is not an option im afraid... Have heard too many horror stories, small penis, arms blowing up, liver falling out of ar5e etc etc.
> 
> Will stick to my whey protein isolate thanyouverymuch


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Common, dont lie..............you must be using *creatine* aswell


Whats that mate???

Can i buy online? is it like food:confused1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Whats that mate???
> 
> Can i buy online? is it like food:confused1:


Read the forum rules mate. I cant discuss sources on here.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

JWOO7 is completely natural. He showed me his diet and everything. He eats loads of chicken, that's why he's so big.

God help it if you went on gear mate. You'd easily be a pro.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

me and ironheadcase


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)




----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Me again...trying to look clever with my gigs on










and competing earlier this year










Sorry, I change my haircolour like the weather...sometimes light...sometimes dark! :tongue:


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Me on holiday a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry the pic is so big im a bit crap at all this attachment lark.

Ps this is me not even two years after 5 lots of surgery.


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

This is the most recent I have of me.

I'm the one with the tattoo


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

MaKaVeLi is a cnut  and my photobucket is been gay and wont delete my "constipated" pic lol (I wasnt)

old pic from feb been training for 3 months










Im far right and look like i have just had a baseball bat shoved up my ar5e










I hate pic's they always come out very bad, our school put one of me up in the main recption walkway bit of when i just got my AS results i look like an utter pick lol now everyone can see


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Errr taken by some random with me totally unaware in the gym:lol:
> 
> good few months ago


Good base for a natty. A good solid diet and sticking to compound moves and you should be heading in the right direction... :whistling:

(PMSL @ Me - "Good base".... :whistling: )


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

dan-mel said:


> Me 2 months ago when i was 16


were you constipated that day


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im enjoying playing my game of 'lets see whats in the background in photos'

its nearly as fun as the 'guess how old lin is by looking at her clothes' game


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> were you constipated that day


Don't be horrible!!!

:whistling:


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> were you constipated that day


Rather :tongue: i was curling one out in me jeans right there :lol:

just joking. i'll change it you mean [email protected] lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Heres a few of me up to mischief


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just to reignite the Greekgoddess argument (I'm such a shít-stirrer), I applaud her for posting up photos of how she wants to portray herself despite them not being everyone's cup of tea. At the end of the day, she's 52 and has a cracking body for someone her age. And she proves that just because you're in your 50's - or older - sex does not become a thing of the past.

Nobody's forcing you to look.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

I want to see you in your black leather bondage gear :cool2:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> JWOO7 is completely natural.


Natural except for the Penis implant, I know I said I'd keep it our 'little', (very little in fact), secret, but I cant have lies told on the board.

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/118816034/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Natural except for the Penis implant, I know I said I'd keep it our 'little', (very little in fact), secret, but I cant have lies told on the board.
> 
> http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/118816034/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0


Ohhhhhh your such a biatch :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Me about a year ago with green dreadies










Me in 2006 with all my own hair lol (I'm the [email protected] on the left)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How often do you change the colour?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> How often do you change the colour?


When i get bored! It's been mostly black for a few weeks now - it's currently in a black deathhawk with purple sides and a green stripe in the fringe :thumb:


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> were you constipated that day


all changed although there no better


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

hello, bit late to this thread but ah well, me with my snakes, me on my beloved bike before i smashed it up, and me er.....well, in a gas mask...(dont ask, heavy night!)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you in the gasmask or wearing the guitar?


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

in the gasmask mate, dont ask how i ended up in that, my mate had some WWII stuff there so i tried sum on and fell asleep with the mask on!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah we've all had nights like that!


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

me at my stag do,get in!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

dan-mel said:


> all changed although there no better


lol sorry mate i was only ****ing about


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Just to reignite the Greekgoddess argument (I'm such a shít-stirrer), I applaud her for posting up photos of how she wants to portray herself despite them not being everyone's cup of tea. At the end of the day, she's 52 and has a cracking body for someone her age. And she proves that just because you're in your 50's - or older - sex does not become a thing of the past.
> 
> Nobody's forcing you to look.


DMCC - are you sure you're not a breeder...? :whistling:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

TH&S said:


> DMCC - are you sure you're not a breeder...? :whistling:


Might sound a daft question, but whats a breeder? Is it something along the lines of a feeder??? i.e. someone who breeds a lot?

told you it was daft??? :tongue:


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

this is me....


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

dawse said:


> Might sound a daft question, but whats a breeder? Is it something along the lines of a feeder??? i.e. someone who breeds a lot?
> 
> told you it was daft??? :tongue:


 NAAAAAAAAAAAAAA heterosexual


----------



## dancemag (Dec 6, 2007)

someone who breeds lol


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

jjj said:


> hello, bit late to this thread but ah well, me with my snakes, me on my beloved bike before i smashed it up, and me er.....well, in a gas mask...(dont ask, heavy night!)


That looks like a very familiar housing estate on pic 2! :tongue:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

on the subject of things in the background.

Bring on the lezzers.


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

This is myself...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> on the subject of things in the background.
> 
> Bring on the lezzers.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Me with a couple of my friends.... Chris, and one of my best friends Rob whos nicely tanned after just competeing in Southport... I however look pale and wasted, which was most def the case that night! :beer:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> on the subject of things in the background.
> 
> Bring on the lezzers.


That pic is ace!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Southwest Simon said:


> Me with a couple of my friends.... Chris, and one of my best friends Rob whos nicely tanned after just competeing in Southport... I however look pale and wasted, which was most def the case that night! :beer:


hey i competed against rob this year at southport and exeter .. nice guy how is he and is he competing next year


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

me stoned.. before back training after a two year layoff, so any size you see is god given ..










at a mates wedding










jus bout to head out to linekars bar in Porto Benus...










at BSB


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

christ shaun you checking out your oposition at the west all ready mate ha ,im just pulling your leg mate.

but i bet your missing dietting arnt you,hope alls well in your camp.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

well this is me..seems as everyone else has uploaded a pic!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

danny_j said:


> This is myself...


another for the calender...............


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

me and the mrs in ibiza


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

Me from my birthday a year ago, jug of vodka and singing "your beautiful".....Classic


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Lou....


----------



## amog (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is me. The second is probably my best side but not that recent.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

wow my thread is back hahahahaha


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

Lou said:


> Lou....


i want your back and arms .... not jealous, not jealous grrr lol


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Lin said:


> I don't know what you mean Con :whistling: give me a clue haha.............


Loving the 'we serve hot pies' sign!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

On the left on a night out:










On the right at someone birthday:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> i want your back and arms .... not jealous, not jealous grrr lol


LOL!!......thanks


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

pea head said:


> me and the mrs in ibiza


Santa eulalia i love it there.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Me, I need to learn to smile lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

wow this thread is back AGAIN!!

Happy days :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Great thread Missbc.....Have never seen it prior to today... About to go thru the 16 pages.....

Here are 2 of me.. limited in pics as i am on my laptop

my grandfather and I



My little girl Nia and me


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Great thread Missbc.....Have never seen it prior to today... About to go thru the 16 pages.....


thanks babe, im glad it keeps popping up every now n again, means the new people get to have a looksie and see some of the other members!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

After the Caledonia last year....










Couple months ago:










'bout a year ago:










In South Africa this summer:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

are those first 2 in the same bar but like a year apart hehehehe


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pretty much aye


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> After the Caledonia last year....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MissBC said:


> are those first 2 in the same bar but like a year apart hehehehe


Those are the calibre of changing rooms you can expect from the Caledonia show :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Pretty much aye


hahahahaha is that your "local"


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> hahahahaha is that your "local"


Tiger Lily in George Street.... always seem to end up there lol


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

It Dont get better than that :wub:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

chilisi said:


> wheres that? think ill make it my local from now on.. :lol:


Many hundreds of miles lol.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

chilisi said:


> ha ha i hope thats not a hint to nto turn up..! :lol:


I think it is.......


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Many hundreds of miles lol.....


Im waiting for Chilisi to sing this:

When I wake up...

I know I'm going to be I'm going to be that man who wakes up next to you

When I go out...

I know I'm going to be I'm going to be that man who goes along with you

If I get drunk...

I know I'm going to be I'm going to be that man who gets drunk next you

And if I (?)...

I know I'm going to be I'm going to be that man who's (?) to you

*But I would walk 500 miles *

*And I would walk 500 more *

Just to be that man who walk a thousand miles to fall down that should do


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Bradz said:


> Im waiting for Chilisi to sing this:
> 
> When I wake up...
> 
> ...


 :lol: Quality


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats me 2nd from the right, A communication install we did in Morocco with

the help of three locals from the Rabat university.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bradz said:


> Im waiting for Chilisi to sing this:
> 
> When I wake up...
> 
> ...


He cant - he's not ginger (I dont think?) and he aint got the accent


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

twit two @ this thread , has evened out the horror of earlier posts this morning , i no longer feel the need to scrub my eyes with wirewool  )


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Lilly M said:


> twit two @ this thread , has evened out the horror of earlier posts this morning , i no longer feel the need to scrub my eyes with wirewool  )


And what posts would that be???? :whistling:

Ok, this is me almost in condition for last years Portsmouth show, no mankini's i promise!

Live in Bristol, bestest mates with TinyTom who is also my mentor etc 32, and experimental, where are you JW007........?


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL is that Tom taking the pic, with legs wide apart.

Great Results and Achievements mate.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Excellent LeanShredded! 

Minus 1 for the socks :laugh:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Me with my little princess at GB Liz's wedding


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Excellent LeanShredded!
> 
> Minus 1 for the socks :laugh:


Minus 1 out of 100? :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

PRL said:


> Me with my little princess at GB Liz's wedding


haha I dont think Isla likes whomever is taking the photo pete, bless her!


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

and some *very* hot women!


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Crikey there's some fecking HOT men on here.
> 
> I need to wipe the drool off my chin!


Great pics and results Hamster!! What are your show plans this year?


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

This is a pic of me and my nephew



And this is me on holidays in New Orleans



I will get one up of me half naked in the new year


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

brownie said:


> This is a pic of me and my nephew
> 
> View attachment 20102
> 
> ...


Which half?


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry don't know how to change the size of my holiday pic???


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

LeanShredded said:


> Which half?


Lol:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I would shame you all if i put a pic up of the bottom half:whistling:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha I dont think Isla likes whomever is taking the photo pete, bless her!


I wish. I think she wanted to go back to her mummy. lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

here you go me and my lion- i mean girlfreind- no not scotish was for me bosses wedding who is and wanted us in kilts and he his my boss so i did


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Handsome couple, Laurie! 

A group of bodybuilders including several who compete, some who do strongest man and me, will be going to a wedding in the Highlands next summer.

It should be a real sight as we'll all be wearing the kilt - in the traditional way :wink: - and we're all at least 280 lbs! :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Handsome couple, Laurie!
> 
> A group of bodybuilders including several who compete, some who do strongest man and me, will be going to a wedding in the Highlands next summer.
> 
> ...


That sounds like just your average wedding/anniversary/celebration up here mate.... theres something in the water up here that makes our lads grow.....


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> That sounds like just your average wedding/anniversary/celebration up here mate.... theres something in the water up here that makes our lads grow.....


Don't I know it Zara - I lived in Footdee (Aberdeen) for years  Fit like ma bonnie quine?

But this wedding should be special coz all the groom's mates are at least super-heavyweight and some are f**cking humongous!

You can imagine us all bursting out of our Prince Charlie jackets and wing collars and using any excuse to pose! :laugh: :thumb:

Fortunately the lovely bride loves big muscly blokes...


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

heres me with carly ... fighting over protein (she won :lol: )


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

me in the mosh, me bringin the mosh and back in the day when i was a grubby street punk


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> me in two phases, 1st wanting the model life
> 
> then wanting to be massive!


AAAAaaaaaahhhhhh I recognise you, seen you a few times in Panache and around town!

How the devil are you mate, good pics!


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> ****!!!!!!!
> 
> see i thought hmmm maybe sum1 ive ****ed off is gna see
> 
> ...


Im good friend of Tom Blackman's, so you may have seen me with him a few times, this is the only pic I have of me with clothes on!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Don't I know it Zara - I lived in Footdee (Aberdeen) for years  Fit like ma bonnie quine?
> 
> But this wedding should be special coz all the groom's mates are at least super-heavyweight and some are f**cking humongous!
> 
> ...


Haha... aye... the further north you go, the bigger they seem to get too.... (hence all these MASSIVE farmer types you see doing highland games/strongman stuff...) might be something to do with the nuclear power plant up there... 

Actually, in all seriousness, apparently its the viking influence, which is less diluted the further north you go. Down south (ie Edinburgh/Glasgow) we have been too infiltrated by the English to have kept the size lol....


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=20127&stc=1&d=1229963915


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

can some one tell is how to shrink photos please ?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> me in two phases, 1st wanting the model life
> 
> then wanting to be massive!


look at those arms you big fooker! what do they measure?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> can some one tell is how to shrink photos please ?


stand further away from the computer screen


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

rooty said:


> can some one tell is how to shrink photos please ?


There you go mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> can someone resize this pic, grr my laptops being a bitch and works freezes so is paint!!!


There you go Scott:thumb:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

New years pic


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Me and My GF @ Ipanema Beach,Brazil.










Me @ Iguasu falls on the Brazil/Argentina border.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

zeus87529 said:


> There you go Scott:thumb:
> 
> View attachment 20158


Fook me Scott, yer arms are huge:thumbup1:

LITTLE TRAPZ THOUGH


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

any excuse for a perv tsk tsk.

photo to follow


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

I thought since we have so many new faces and members i would bring this thread back up again......... so the newbies can see us oldies aswell as introducing themselves!! :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

This is me in Jan 2009 for more recent pics check my journal........

GHS


----------



## gotrav (Oct 20, 2008)

a little close....but thats me....


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Halloween 08 & the second was taken on Monday I think?


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Heres me, not been around very long but hoping to stay for some time with my little boy and fiance September 2008


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

This was a few months ago...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ooooh hell-o Max! :wub: :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Ooooh hell-o Max! :wub: :lol:


Hey come on over and bring an extra tub of that magic sauce you got there..... :lol: :innocent:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

GHS said:


> This is me in Jan 2009 for more recent pics check my journal........
> 
> GHS


looking a little bit like brock lesnar GHS


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

This is me and my daughter.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> looking a little bit like brock lesnar GHS


Heres your next Avy GHS


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Bear Grylls wannabe


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

moi!!!

avi about 8months ago

other me about 6months ago:thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Bump 

GHS


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww this thread is back I LOVE IT!! x


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

yay me. im the least ethnic looking of the line up in dead centre...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this thread too thats why I bumpped it up. Love putting faces to names 

Me taken last week in Spain.

Bulked up to 18 stone and rising 










Me and the Mrs last week in Spain


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

GHS said:


>


shorts a bit tight mister, i can see your manhood mwahahahaha :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

GHS, those quads are looking a bit small mate


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> GHS, those quads are looking a bit small mate


 Nah its just because my upper body is so big in comparison mate :lol:

But seriously my lower body is a massive weakness but I will be targeting that over the next 12 months 

MissBC - Trust you, little minx :wub:

GHS


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

this is me a few weeks ago


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

must say lot of motivating pics around here ...loving this thread ...

so here is me ...I am at work now so this is only one I have ..took around 2 years back after a year I had started training ...


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

LMAOOOOOOO check these out! ABSOLUTELY NO ABUSE OR P1SS TAKING PLEASE, I POSE, I POUT, WHATEVER! lol :laugh:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

No comment on those pics from me Loiuse......

God I'm holding myself back soooo much :lol:

GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Let is all out GHS, let it all out, come on!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> Let is all out GHS, let it all out, come on!


 :lol:

Nah mate sorry

GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

You're scared it will blow your 'I'm straight' cover right?! I mean, it's not like you can go round everyday calling another man amazingly beautiful and stunningly sexy? Well not unless you are gay, or want others to think you are! OOOO just got your PM  LOL


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> You're scared it will blow your 'I'm straight' cover right?! I mean, it's not like you can go round everyday calling another man amazingly beautiful and stunningly sexy? Well not unless you are gay, or want others to think you are! OOOO just got your PM  LOL


 Didn't understand that post sorry mate.

GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

You're 19 years old and 18 stone, so I wouldn't expect you too... Get a translator in


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> You're 19 years old and 18 stone, so I wouldn't expect you too... Get a translator in


 Hilarious mate 

GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Kisses all round!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Hamster said:


> Some darn sexy guys on here i must say :blush:
> 
> But most of you only look about 12 years old :confused1:


im actually 13 y;know


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Few of me and the Mrs


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Your Mrs looks a bit like Dutch Scotts Olie.....Very sexy 

GHS


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Cheers GHS. She's from Poland. Love her to bits


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Not the greatest but its up to date


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

me and fivos at work...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Some darn sexy guys on here i must say :blush:
> 
> But most of you only look about 12 years old :confused1:


i look about 52 but am not darn sexy

thats better.....right? :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Ollie your mrs is Polish right?

[email protected] i'm very jealous she's gorgeous


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Ollie your mrs is Polish right?


what gave it away mate?

was it the part where he said it? :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Not sure this will work...this is me ten mins ago..this is how tired I look running around after my 2 year old all day


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Must have been tired Waheed, you're upside down!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Huh?? I am the right way up on my screen lol!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MissBC said:


> No fake pics
> 
> No stealing ones that arent you
> 
> ...


Great Eyes


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

im not worthy of a photo on here but i will try and dig one out at least it will give you all a laugh


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

this pics about 6 month old got diffrent hair cut now


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Great Eyes




Ummmm.... Yeah..... Great Boo___s

I mean eyes:laugh:



Hamster said:


> This is me....i think !!!


 :bounce: :bounce:

What a hottie!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Hamster said:


> This is me....i think !!!


Erm:whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Close Up 2009


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Hamster said:


> This is me....i think !!!


Very pretty face :thumb:


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hamster said:


> This is me....i think !!!


Hamster,,,,,,,,,,, don't you know yourself...... :whistling: :whistling:

Looking good :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

2009


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> 2009


Wow you are hot, fancy a bum?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wow you are hot, fancy a bum?


Oh if you insist...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wow you are hot, fancy a bum?


Not in the face?


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

some more of me, bottom im on the right lol.... I use to have bad hair but all sorted now my misses is a hairdresser








">


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Gah! Why is it when I click the little arrow thing to show the last post, I'm actually directed to 20 pages back!

Had a wicked post about Lou's hat lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hamster said:


> This is me....i think !!!


nice eyes babe.....x


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

heres one of me early last year!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Not bad yourself hunny :whistling:


Thanks

...did i mention ur legs...very nice


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok, here's me....

With friends in Newcastle last weekend.....









Me and my fiance JohnnyR


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Me - sat on the pot! :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

nice to see everyones pics...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Ollie your mrs is Polish right?
> 
> [email protected] i'm very jealous she's gorgeous


Tak! Yes she's from Poland. Thanks for the comments mate.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Ok, here's me....


Another beautiful lady:cool:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Weebam, Where in Lanarkshire are you from?

I'm from Cambuslang originally (left when I was 17, long time ago but can't sake the accent atall!)


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

me with a tiny bit of hair :cool2: and me with my son.


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Sexy little minx....love the dress.





MaKaVeLi said:


> Another beautiful lady:cool:


Thank you both! Your cheques are in the post!!



Uriel said:


> Weebam, Where in Lanarkshire are you from?
> 
> I'm from Cambuslang originally (left when I was 17, long time ago but can't sake the accent atall!)


Motherwell originally, nay too far from Cambuslang. Moved about a bit before moving up here.

I also just found out today that I could be one step closer to moving back closer to Glasgow/Edinburgh area! yay!! Sooooo happeeee!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Great Eyes


ahhh thanks


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> View attachment 24162
> 
> 
> Ummmm.... Yeah..... Great Boo___s
> ...


smarty pants :lol:


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

me in turkey last year after a skim full.check that cheesy grin


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Hamster said:


> This is me....i think !!!


you look like the milf from gmtv ;-)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Weebam, Where in Lanarkshire are you from?
> 
> I'm from Cambuslang originally (left when I was 17, long time ago but can't sake the accent atall!)


I'm from Bothwell originally, parents were fishmongers, had a fish shop in Cambuslang near the top end off the high st..


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

jesus there some big people on here...or and ive got my pc connected to a 50 inch screen so im mean they look really big lol:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha - me and me again as I never seem to look the same twice!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha - me and me again as I never seem to look the same twice!


 ur got a lovely colour....where are u parents from if you dont mind me asking? x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> ur got a lovely colour....where are u parents from if you dont mind me asking? x


Thanks! 

My Mum is English and white. My Dad is of Afro Caribbean and Native American descent so I'm a bit of a mongrel but I quite like it, keeps people guessing.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

nice to be a mongrel lol! same here a bit, my dad is white english and my mum is half afro caribbean..... x


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

my dads 1/4 blk, 1/4 mauritian and 1/2 white, mums 1/2 white and 1/2 arab

therefore im 1/8 blk, 1/8 mauritian, 1/4 arab and 1/2 white I think :S lol


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Louis_C said:


> my dads 1/4 blk, 1/4 mauritian and 1/2 white, mums 1/2 white and 1/2 arab
> 
> therefore im 1/8 blk, 1/8 mauritian, 1/4 arab and 1/2 white I think :S lol


gosh that makes me sound boring lol im just 1/4 blk, 3/4 white!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> my dads 1/4 blk, 1/4 mauritian and 1/2 white, mums 1/2 white and 1/2 arab
> 
> therefore im 1/8 blk, 1/8 mauritian, 1/4 arab and 1/2 white I think :S lol


Oh wow! That's a pretty cool mix! Have you posted your pic in this thread?


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, check back a bit... Don't think you'd be able to tell by just looking at me though


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> .....so* I'm a bit of a mongrel* but I quite like it, keeps people guessing.


One of the bonniest 'mongrels' I've seen!! 

I just got the traditional Scottish pale blue colour with red cheeks, knees and elbows!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

All you girls look great :wub:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> Yeah, check back a bit... Don't think you'd be able to tell by just looking at me though


I wouldn't be able to to tell what you are but you can see there is a little something there - very handsome!



W33BAM said:


> One of the bonniest 'mongrels' I've seen!!
> 
> I just got the traditional Scottish pale blue colour with red cheeks, knees and elbows!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha thanks W33bam!

And I've never seen you looking anything less than great


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I wouldn't be able to to tell what you are but you can see there is a little something there - very handsome!


Thanks :tongue: Not so bad yourself!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice to see some faces here.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Love the new avvy amazon.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Goose said:


> Love the new avvy amazon.


Thanks Mr!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha thanks W33bam!
> 
> And I've never seen you looking anything less than great


Ooooft!! I'm sure my mirror could disagree with you there!! pmsl!! 

Infact I am sitting here in joggers, a massive chunky hoodie and thick winter socks with my hair scraped back trying to sweat this goddam cold out of me!! Not pretty!

I have a mega sore kiddlie infection. Only the left one!! No wonder my tan looks so good!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Ooooft!! I'm sure my mirror could disagree with you there!! pmsl!!
> 
> Infact I am sitting here in joggers, a massive chunky hoodie and thick winter socks with my hair scraped back trying to sweat this goddam cold out of me!! Not pretty!
> 
> I have a mega sore kiddlie infection. Only the left one!! *No wonder my tan looks so good!!* pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Speaking of mongrels I'm part African, Dutch, German, Irish, Mauritian and St Helenian. Hmm don't think i've missed any lololol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn there's some hot people on this site.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is me...

and my twiggy body...

need to do ALLOT of work :sad:

erm, im a total computer freak i need help turning it on let alone inserting images! sorry they really big! lol scrap that- resized em.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

my twiggy body

...body pic wont load... probs a good thing! lol


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Drooooooling before bedtime is not good for a girls sanity!!!! :laugh:


Sorry, missed that comment you made as i logged off! Made me blush! :laugh:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol: u might be rite!!!!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Some very hot foxy women on this site :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

shakey said:


> Some very hot foxy women on this site :bounce: :thumb:


MISS BC! :drool:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

shakey said:


> Some very hot foxy women on this site :bounce: :thumb:


Hamster


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Ah shucks.....i love you too :wub:


I know Ginge x


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Me being mean and moody










Dressed up as Princess Leia for a NYE party



















My and my other half at a fancy dress party










Dressed up as Lara Croft ( can you see a theme here ? LOL ! )










On top of my car for a photoshoot ( I was covergirl for a charity calender a few years ago )










Other pics from the photoshoot




























Off out for a party !


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

The_Kernal said:


> Hamster


Yeah i would lol:tongue:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> MISS BC! :drool:


MISS BC! :drool:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> MISS BC! :drool:


awwwwwwwwwwwww :blush: spanks


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

He's young...im sure he will grow out of it lol:lol: :tongue:

Only jesting MissBc


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

shakey said:


> He's young...im sure he will grow out of it lol:lol: :tongue:
> 
> Only jesting MissBc


 :ban:

:crying:


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

LOL love you really :tongue:


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

im paul, 23 6ft4 used to be 16stone after years of training then went and worked as a holiday rep for 2 years, first year italy spain and france, came home at 9 stone because of drinking malnutrition and genrally being too poor out there, came home for 4 months and was back up to 14.5 stone, then went out to spain for another season, now its time for the gym again, cant do that job anymore because its time to get seriouse, so going back to collage the uni after that to become a nurse, well thats everything relavent about me.........


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Name - John

Age - 20 this month

From - Bootle, Liverpool

Training - about 4 years, about a year with knowledge behind me

Weight- 13st 3lbs

Height - 6" ish

First time i've posted pictures on here


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

TOBE said:


> Name - John
> 
> Age - 20 this month
> 
> ...


kirkdale here lad


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

me last september


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

shakey said:


> He's young...im sure he will grow out of it lol:lol: :tongue:
> 
> Only jesting MissBc


Naaah, lol you seen her? Should be on front covers of magazines and on telly, not on this forum! :drool: lol and oi, im old lol 20 :angry:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> Naaah, lol you seen her? Should be on front covers of magazines and on telly, not on this forum! :drool: lol and oi, im old lol 20 :angry:


Old? PMSL I must be ancient then, at 20 your balls have barely dropped my friend


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

after all the weight loss:crying:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Old? PMSL I must be ancient then, at 20 your balls have barely dropped my friend


Lmao, made me chuckle :laugh: hmm, you kinda got me there... i tried to think of a quick witted youngster type cheeky reply but i couldnt think of anything too much pressure on me :laugh:

grrr, il think of something! :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> Lmao, made me chuckle :laugh: hmm, you kinda got me there... i tried to think of a quick witted youngster type cheeky reply but i couldnt think of anything too much pressure on me :laugh:
> 
> grrr, il think of something! :tongue:


Oh btw i'm only 21 hahaha


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

gambitbullet said:


> kirkdale here lad


Bootle here mate :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh btw i'm only 21 hahaha


FVCK


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> Naaah, lol you seen her? Should be on front covers of magazines and on telly, not on this forum! :drool: lol and oi, im old lol 20 :angry:


awwwwwww bless you cottons!! Im nothing special babe hahahahaha but you did make my night with your comments!! xx


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Me in february with abit more bodyfat, lost a stone since this photo.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

I hate photos, sorry to expose you to my ugly mug...

- me 2 years ago after shoulder op with my pup boxer Scooby

- me not long ago


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

MissBC said:


> awwwwwww bless you cottons!! Im nothing special babe hahahahaha but you did make my night with your comments!! xx


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

JohnOvManc said:


> I hate photos, sorry to expose you to my ugly mug...
> 
> - me 2 years ago after shoulder op with my pup boxer Scooby
> 
> - me not long ago


tch tch ...you are being modest ..by the way the arm pose looks good


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Bump

I love this thread...With lots of new people on the board now I would like to put some faces to names


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

meeeeeeeeeeeeee on a night out the wife a bit drunk


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

jesus this thread is back AGAIN lol


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Me, on the left obviously!!


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

ive only just seen this thread


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

DanJ said:


> Me, on the left obviously!!


Is it me or do you look like and older version of Goose?


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

WRT said:


> Is it me or do you look like and older version of Goose?


*runs off to find pictures of goose!!*

*edit* - Ok found one, but i can't really tell as it was only small.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

If you have your face in your avi then really you should have to show the other extremity

So get your butts out ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

EDIT: Mine only just went back into hiding so I am excused


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> If you have your face in your avi then really you should have to show the other extremity
> 
> So get your butts out ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> EDIT: Mine only just went back into hiding so I am excused


Boy am i glad my face is not in my AVI lol!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

Jem said:


> If you have your face in your avi then really you should have to show the other extremity
> 
> So get your butts out ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> EDIT: Mine only just went back into hiding so I am excused


 thats not fair:tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Them's the rules - Butt out !


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

no no no

no butts, this is a nice general convo thread face pics only thanks its all about just being able to see who everyone is!!

No turning it into filth JEM tut tut


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heres little old me

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/solidcecil-albums-some-pics-picture2970-me-looking-very-happy-indeed.html


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MissBC said:


> no no no
> 
> no butts, this is a nice general convo thread face pics only thanks its all about just being able to see who everyone is!!
> 
> No turning it into filth JEM tut tut


Listen :innocent: Lady - anyone would think you did not engineer anal lyrics on ma avi :lol: :lol: :lol:

Do you see any butts around here :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: Nope - and do you know why ? Because they are all scaredy cats :thumb: and bums arent rude are they :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: so long as they are clean anyhow ... :tongue:

Ok the hordes of people waiting to post your bum pics up - just stop in your tracks please .....

That should settle it once and for all methinks :innocent:

NO BUMS AROUND HERE


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> Listen :innocent: Lady - anyone would think you did not engineer anal lyrics on ma avi :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Do you see any butts around here :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: Nope - and do you know why ? Because they are all scaredy cats :thumb: and bums arent rude are they :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: so long as they are clean anyhow ... :tongue:
> 
> ...


me....... instigate anal writing all over your pic..... never :whistling:

you can start a bum thread in the adult lounge if you see fit to fulfill your anal bum fetish you filth bag

after all you are ukm's anal princess LMFAO :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

God Jem! This was a great thread for getting to know people and recognising faces until you came along and smutted it up :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

FPMSL - really !


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

We could play 'recognise the bum' and to be fair some people's bums might be nicer than their faces.....just saying ... :lol:

SORRY BRIAR XXXX


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

thought id share one with you that most of you wont want to see:ban:. on holiday, where else

and shot of the mug aswell.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weightsjack said:


> thought id share one with you that most of you wont want to see:ban:. on holiday, where else
> 
> and shot of the mug aswell.


na thats what this thread is about, introducing yourself

so go for it

..


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

weightsjack said:


> thought id share one with you that most of you wont want to see:ban:. on holiday, where else
> 
> and shot of the mug aswell.


Dude, i've never seen anyone make a mankini shot look "artistic"!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

well you know  its a mates fantastic action shot.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm the sexy one.

That wasn't a particularly good night as you can see by the drinks - and the expressions on most people's faces


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Can I play too??? :thumb:

Here's little old me, suitably drunk and someone popped a hat on me, must admit I kinda liked it:rockon:.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MissBC said:


> na thats what this thread is about
> 
> post away


you said it wasnt about bums:whistling: ...but oh:rolleyes: when you see a young piece of ass it's ok :confused1: ? You floozy, wait til DB sees this


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MissBC said:


> me....... instigate anal writing all over your pic..... never :whistling:
> 
> you can start a bum thread in the adult lounge if you see fit to fulfill your anal bum fetish you filth bag
> 
> after all you are ukm's anal princess LMFAO :bounce: :bounce:





Jem said:


> We could play 'recognise the bum' and to be fair some people's bums might be nicer than their faces.....just saying ... :lol:
> 
> SORRY BRIAR XXXX


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


>


LMFAO

weeslut u never cease to make me giggle x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

that's just creepy ....


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

weeman said:


>


Weeman, that was originally your face wasn't it. I know, i know...you just photoshopped a cat in there to "tone" it down a bit lol!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

me too here 

nice thread btw


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jem said:


> you said it wasnt about bums:whistling: ...but oh:rolleyes: when you see a young piece of ass it's ok :confused1: ? You floozy, wait til DB sees this


Floozy! 

I like that one :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I'M TAKING THE 5TH YOUR HONOUR


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

The second of these two is over a year old but I think it's quite funny.


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

Month old


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

Here are a couple of me...

A couple of weeks ago (in the middle)










Action shot...:laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> you said it wasnt about bums:whistling: ...but oh:rolleyes: when you see a young piece of ass it's ok :confused1: ? You floozy, wait til DB sees this


yea yea yea

blah blah blah

my comment was nothing but saying it was ok to post pics as thats what this friggen thread is all about :cursing:

u two are as bad as each other!!!! :laugh::laugh:



DB said:


> Floozy!
> 
> I like that one :bounce:


ps u cant talk mister


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

<------Me, 2006(?). Although me now has shrunk in the wash...lol.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Most recent of me and my girlfriend Sarah at a halloween party :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 33346


I thought you were you were going as Mr T? :lol:


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Excellent thread, just been through the lot.

Some hot guys and gals on this site!

I have a few random shots from this year...

Mincing around Glastonbury Festival










Looking slighty less camp at V Festival










Ibiza in Sept for my 30th


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it's in my profile but don't think I ever posted on this one....

Me and my girl


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

She's hot tottie chils - lovely Linda Carter eyes ...how d'ya manage that shorty:tongue:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> it's in my profile but don't think I ever posted on this one....
> 
> Me and my girl


shes cute uriel....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MissBC said:


> shes cute uriel....


I'm biased but yes she is beautiful. The amount of people that comment on it when we're out is unreal, she's always happy and singing and she's so sharp....she is awsome:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'm biased but yes she is beautiful. The amount of people that comment on it when we're out is unreal, she's always happy and singing and she's so sharp....she is awsome:thumbup1:


I feel sorry for all the potential suitors in the future personally :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> I feel sorry for all the potential suitors in the future personally :laugh:


They can live without testicles.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> They can live without testicles.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: she might as well join the convent now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: she might as well join the convent now :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's right....me and the good lord:lol:....all the blokes she'll ever need

As long as I can give her the sense to choose wisely and be happy, I'll be happy:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice one Uriel - she's lucky to have a protective daddy ! Wish I'd had one meself  x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> ! Wish I'd had one meself  x


Never too late Jem, shall I sort the spare room?:laugh::laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> Nice one Uriel - she's lucky to have a protective daddy


x2 :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Never too late Jem, shall I sort the spare room?:laugh::laugh:


FPMSL - you are decidely younger than me last fella Uriel :lol: father figure thing just would not work :whistling:


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Me at my sisters wedding back in May.

http://s1007.photobucket.com/albums/af200/jeffpess/?action=view&current=SN202654.jpg" target="_blank">







" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Me and the boss!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Aaah she's lovely Jay, and I know who the boss is .....

Here is moi with my beautiful children


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

nice family pic Jem.. the pics not the clearest but am I right in saying your lovelly kids have your eyes???


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha yeah big dopey brown ones .....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

You all have lovely eyes chic


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> it's in my profile but don't think I ever posted on this one....
> 
> Me and my girl


How:confused1:



She looks like a bundle of fun mate, I wish mine weren't grown up sometimes 

Not a lot, just sometimes:laugh:


----------

